# Nice catch



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Great pictures and thanks for sharing them.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Huh? What pics ?.What did ya do hit the new thread button instead of the reply button?..LOL


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

?????????????


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## cowboy (May 27, 2004)




----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Fishman, nice. Now thats funny. How, Where?????


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Got your attention.  I must have hit the wrong button.  Here is a picture for you to look at so you are not totally disappointed.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

That poor kid looks totally bummed out


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Mrfishohio

Dang nice Blue  !


<><Baitkiller><>


----------

